
Millennial burnout: building resilience is no answer - marce
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2019/02/millennial-burnout-building-resilience-is-no-answer-we-need-to-overhaul-how-we-work
======
ziddoap
If I had 2c for every time "millennial" is arbitrarily thrown into an article,
I could maybe afford to buy a house somewhere America. Maybe.

"Why not slap "millenial" in front of that, and we have a news story!"

>Millennial burnout has a lot of similarities with regular burnout, otherwise
known as work burnout.

Because... It's burnout?

>This is driving higher burnout levels in many professions and in informal
workers, such as caregivers, and also, potentially, in millennials.

Great way to tie-in millennials at the end. Write an article about burnout,
toss in "millennial" 14 times, and ribbon-wrap it with a "_potentially_ in
millennials".

